# Nikko Stirling Scopes ?



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Are these scopes worth a ****? I picked one up on clearance at Cal-Ranch, it is a 3x10x42 Nighteater and I just put it on a .17 HMR rifle. Just wondering if anyone has experience with these scopes? I only paid $50 for it, so if it is a POS I won't feel to bad if it sucks.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Les Johnson sure peddles them like they are the bee's knees. But I have never used one so I dont know much about them.

Most Howa rifle packages come with Nikkos though


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I think they are great scopes for what you pay. I have a 4x16x44 Nighteater on my daughters .308 which replaced a Millet I had on there. I will tell you that the Nikko is far better then the Millet I had. I got mine for $75.00 at the gun show used and to be honest I'm considering another one for my .06 even if I do have to pay the full price which is $150-$175. Not sure what is out there in that price range for a 4x16x44 that's any better. Oh and as Bax said one came on my brother in laws Howa M1500 and prior to actually using the gun we was planning on putting a another Nikon on it. He has since decided it didn't make since to replace it seeings its a pretty nice scope.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

If you put a Nikko, Simmons, NcStar or the like scope on a nice $500 gun it will be worth less money as a whole. They suck.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh come on Longbow lol don't group Nikko with Simmons or NcStar. That's like putting Swarovski with Leupold it takes the absolute top of the line of one to even come close to the other. I guess you could say a Simmons Aetec is about the same as Nikko Nighteater and the Aetec is a decent scope for the $$. Are they the greatest, no but saying they suck is a little harsh lol. 

Agreed about putting one on a $500+ gun though. If ya spend that kind of cash or more on a gun, buy an upper end scope. Good thing my daughters .308 only costs $300


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

OK maybe they don't suck that bad but they're still a little sucky.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

longbow said:


> OK maybe they don't suck that bad but they're still a little sucky.


Is a little sucky...like, kinda gay ? :lol: :lol:


----------

